# Science in Middle-Earth



## aragil (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm not sure if everybody can view Nature content without a subscription- tell me if the link appears broken:

http://www.nature.com/cgi-taf/DynaPage.taf?file=/nature/journal/v432/n7018/full/432674b_fs.html


----------



## Astaldo (Dec 9, 2004)

You need to register first.


----------



## aragil (Dec 9, 2004)

Gotcha.

From nature.com



> Ring theory
> 
> MICHAEL A. GOLDMAN
> 
> ...


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Dec 9, 2004)

Another interesting discussion of the "scientificity" of dragons is provided in a review of the movie _Reign of Fire_ at Insultingly Stupid Movie Physics.


----------

